# Violin not eating



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 16, 2017)

after Receiving her in a package,  she wont eat. she cant stand up properly. I sprayed her cup with water and she drank alot. i put in a few bb flies and she wont eat. i got a pupae and squeezed it on her mouth and she still wont eat.

I placed her in her enclosure and she hangs upside down. i thoguht she was going to molt but this morning i woke up and saw her in the same position. i placed her in my hand and she just layed there. I dont know what to do but to me it dosent look like a shipping issue.


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that  My male sub adult violin also went through some thing simular He would catch the pray take a bite or two and through it down and I couldn't force feed him either. My female molted twice through my males ordeal witch took weeks then finaly the male went to the bottom of the cage and died. Very frustrating I tried house flies bb flies and even moths same reaction he would catch it and sometimes take a bite and through it down this went on for a period of weeks.(His abdomen was"t flat but he wouldn't eat enough to plump up .) 

Sorry I dont know what caused this (My first thought was some kind of mouth deformity but couldn't find one or mabe something internal)

This is how I have been keeping my violins

I kept him in a mesh enclosure at 85 to 86 degrees daytime to 79 to 80 night time  and lightly mist above enclosure every other day (with daily mist if they refuse food preparing to molt)

Mabe someone with more experince keeping violins might have an idea and enlighten us


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 16, 2017)

@PrayingMantisPets Sorry to hear of her bad health. I would assume she was fine when placed into the box for shipping, so that would leave a problem during shipping, out of the control of the seller. Such as rough handling shaking her violently about, low oxygen in a airplane cargo hold, the winter cold temperatures, to other possible issues encountered along the trip.

Hopefully in a few days she will recover and live a long life.


----------

